
Salesforce Said to Have Been Rival Suitor for LinkedIn - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-16/salesforce-said-to-be-goldman-s-failed-rival-suitor-for-linkedin
======
hourislate
They don't have the cash MSFT does. As a matter of fact last time I looked
they were still losing money. If I remember correctly and you look at their
most recent 10k, they lost a couple hundred million (not 100% sure). It's one
of those companies that brings in 6 billion in revenue but profits are
elusive. It's been 17 years so you got to wonder what's going on? They are
valued at 55 billion.

MSFT paid cash. I have no idea where CRM would come up with that kind of
dough.

